# How to get rid of woodlice-Help!



## Dublin3124 (10 Feb 2011)

Hi,

I bought my first home just before Christmas and was working on the house before moving in. I replaced the flooring in the hallway, kitchen and dinningroom. Well I moved into the house at the end of January and now I have terrible trouble with woodlice and other smaller insects since putting down the new floor. There had previously been a leak in the kitchen (radiator). 

I cant tell you how distraught I am. Probably overreacting but I am finding this very upsetting. There are insects every single day and I wont cook or eat in the house. I have family living nearby and go to them. I got a spray but they were still alive after using it. I have been dreaming of having my own house for years (first time buyer) but now its turning into a nightmare. I still have to buy furniture but dont want to bring anything into the house until I get this sorted out. 

Will I have to remove the new flooring that I put down? It was very expensive as I put down porcelain tiles in the hallway, kitchen and dinningroom. But if I have to I will as I want to get to the cause. I rang Rentokil and was told that it sounds like they are in the foundations of my house and that I wont be able to get rid of them but just control the numbers with powder. After hearing this I would sell the bloodly house tomorrow if I could. Sorry but really freaked out and very sqeemish.

I would really appreciate any advice thanks


----------



## MANTO (10 Feb 2011)

Strangely enough i have been having the same problem the past few weeks. Living in the same house 28 years. Never had them before.

Be interesting to see if anybody can explain their sudden appearance. Finding one or two rambling about the kitchen every few days, and I also have porcelain tiles if that makes any difference?


----------



## Conclo (10 Feb 2011)

We had this problem after we renovated an old house....it was mainly in the hall area and there was no sign of damp (woodlice like damp conditions)

Anyhow after spraying everyday and constantly having to sweep up dead louse from the spraying, we discovered purely by chance that the main bathroom just off the hall had quite a big leak under the floor so damp was definitetly the cause in our case. 

Once the leak was fixed, the woodlice got less and less and now we only see one once in a while. When we were in the throes of it, I spoke to Rentokill and they told me Woodlice are not disease carrying PLUS once they come into the house they die very quickly as they dry out and cannot live without DAMP....so that calmed me down and I was able to cope with having them in the hall, mostly ours died very quickly.

What's under your floors, is there a Damp Proof Course  (DPC) underneath do you know or can you ask the guys who put the floors down...


----------



## mrpolite (10 Feb 2011)

started seem them lately as well.....


----------



## Dublin3124 (11 Feb 2011)

Conclo said:


> What's under your floors, is there a Damp Proof Course (DPC) underneath do you know or can you ask the guys who put the floors down...


 
Hi guys,

Sorry to hear that your having the same problem. 

Good question regarding whats underneath the floors Conclo. Dont have a clue what a Damp Proof Course is to be honest. The tiler put plywood under the tiles as the floor was uneven so they had to build it up. 

I spoke with the Rentokil guy today and apparently mine are from the stones in my driveway. I have a gravel driveway and apparently they like to live under the stones.


----------



## Birroc (12 Feb 2011)

Woodlice = Damp.
Damp proof courses are in the foundation, I would not expect damp proof course on top of floor screed. You mention a water leak and chipboard under the tiles (thought that a bit odd). Woodlice would love damp chipboard, perfect for them. Find the entry/exit points and try and fill them. I would expect the dampness to dry out (if the leak is fixed) over time - it might improve during summer for example.
As far as I know woodlice only eat decaying wood so they wont eat your internal wood fittings.


----------



## Dublin3124 (13 Feb 2011)

Thanks Birroc, much appreciated


----------



## theod (12 May 2011)

Woodlice are quite nice creatures - well, harmless anyway! They come in the house in damp weather. If there is quite a lot of them there is a powder called wood lice killer or ant killer will do too. But don't be too hard on them - we're all sharing the same world!


----------



## Leo (12 May 2011)

Conclo said:


> What's under your floors, is there a Damp Proof Course (DPC) underneath do you know or can you ask the guys who put the floors down...


 
DPM will be under the floor. DPC is usually at floor level, ~150mm above the outside ground level.
Leo


----------



## roker (12 May 2011)

They hate Jays Fluid


----------

